# Screwed on E-Bay



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

:gnI got the bid on a pipe on E-Bay. Paid for it via ****** on the 18th. As of 10/28/08 still haven't recieved the pipe. Contacted the seller four times(4). Three time went unanwsered. The forth time all I got was the runaround. The seller was either unable or unwilling to provide a shipping date & tracking number. Seller is maseharlemworld 101. :hn[email protected]. I have as of today turned this matter over to E-Bay resolution center. Guess I'll see how it goes. All I want is the pipe or my money back its that simple

Mike


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I hate to hear that Mike. There are only a handful of people on ebay I will deal with. I do alot of my shopping from the varius pipe sites. Guaranteed price and shipping. Good luck next time though. 

Totally off topic.....A few of the locals are meeting at the tobacco shop in Fayetteville Saturday morning about 9:30. If you can sneak away, you are mroe than welcome to join. I know of at least three people off this board that wil be there. Feel free to pm or email me for more info.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Many sellers on "e-b*y" mention to allow two to four weeks for delivery. It has only been 7 business days since you paid for it. 

How was the trader feedback? If it is pretty positive, you will likely get your pipe in a few days. If you don't have another pipe to enjoy a smoke while you wait, might I recommend a cigar and a relaxing beverage? :ss


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Many sellers on "e-b*y" mention to allow two to four weeks for delivery. It has only been 7 business days since you paid for it.
> 
> How was the trader feedback? If it is pretty positive, you will likely get your pipe in a few days. If you don't have another pipe to enjoy a smoke while you wait, might I recommend a cigar and a relaxing beverage? :ss


Yeah :tpd: Its only been 10 days total. Some sellers only ship one day a week. If you won it Saturday and the guy mails late in the week........ then it would have been nearly a week before it got to the post office. Some pipes have taken me 3 weeks to get.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

E-Bay said to allow 10 days. Seller will not give me a shipping date or tracking number.All I got from him was the runaround.

Mike


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Professor Mike said:


> :gnI got the bid on a pipe on E-Bay. Paid for it via ****** on the 18th. As of 10/28/08 still haven't recieved the pipe. Contacted the seller four times(4). Three time went unanwsered. The forth time all I got was the runaround. The seller was either unable or unwilling to provide a shipping date & tracking number. Seller is maseharlemworld 101. :hn[email protected]. I have as of today turned this matter over to E-Bay resolution center. Guess I'll see how it goes. All I want is the pipe or my money back its that simple
> 
> Mike


Regardless of whether you get the pipe or not, there's no excuse for the seller not responding to you until the 4th attempt and THEN not even answering your question! As the others have mentioned, if they have decent feedback, you'll likely get your pipe shortly but when you leave this seller feedback, you should mention this lack of communication. It might help the next potential buyer. Hope it all works out for you!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Many sellers on "e-b*y" mention to allow two to four weeks for delivery. It has only been 7 business days since you paid for it.
> 
> How was the trader feedback? If it is pretty positive, you will likely get your pipe in a few days. If you don't have another pipe to enjoy a smoke while you wait, might I recommend a cigar and a relaxing beverage? :ss





Professor Mike said:


> E-Bay said to allow 10 days. Seller will not give me a shipping date or tracking number.All I got from him was the runaround.
> 
> Mike


Some sellers are just that way and whether its ethical or not doesn't really matter. Why don't you post a link to the auction (rather than the seller's email) address so maybe we can offer some better comments?


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Some sellers are just that way and whether its ethical or not doesn't really matter. Why don't you post a link to the auction (rather than the seller's email) address so maybe we can offer some better comments?


 I'm not sure how or what the link might be. Its on ebay under collectalble,Tobaccocanna,pipes. Thank you so much for the offer of help.
I'm trying to get the sellers Phone number so I can contact him to see if we can resolve this in a civil manner. I'm a fairly resonable person. I just want the pipe or refund. I'd really rather have the pipe as I have been looking for one like this for quite some time. the seller is maseharlemworld in New Hope NJ.

Kindest Reguards
Mike


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Professor Mike said:


> I'm not sure how or what the link might be. Its on ebay under collectalble,Tobaccocanna,pipes. Thank you so much for the offer of help.
> I'm trying to get the sellers Phone number so I can contact him to see if we can resolve this in a civil manner. I'm a fairly resonable person. I just want the pipe or refund. I'd really rather have the pipe as I have been looking for one like this for quite some time. the seller is maseharlemworld in New Hope NJ.
> 
> Kindest Reguards
> Mike


The Ebay page that says "Bidding has ended for this item" and "you're the winner". Without the URL to that page no one can see closed auctions.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry I can't find it. I some what computer illiterate. its item#110299367702 if that helps.

Mike


----------



## Bidiwalla (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your experience..
I had a similar incident happen to me. 

Thankfully I paid with Pypal. I registered a complaint on Pypal about the seller. Pypal attempted to contact the seller to get the issue resolved. There was no response from the seller and I was promptly refunded my money.

If you have used Pypal you can get you money back.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Bidiwalla said:


> Sorry to hear of your experience..
> I had a similar incident happen to me.
> 
> Thankfully I paid with Pypal. I registered a complaint on Pypal about the seller. Pypal attempted to contact the seller to get the issue resolved. There was no response from the seller and I was promptly refunded my money.
> ...


 Yes I had Pay Pal and I have registered a complaint. Hope it gets some results.

Mike


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Professor Mike said:


> Sorry I can't find it. I some what computer illiterate. its item#110299367702 if that helps.
> 
> Mike


Here is the link.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your situation. I would advise to never buy from a seller with less than 100% feedback.

Chances are sellers with 100% feedback and decently high feedback numbers (200-1000) would value their feedback scores over screwing you out of ~65 bucks.

Also, looking at the negative feedback left for this seller, he/she didn't reply to any of the negative feedback with a reason for the situation. Some sellers just get a-hole bidders that complain and leave neg feedback. When that happens they usually respond to the feedback with an explanation.

Still, it sucks. Chalk it up to lesson learned. Don't let it scare you away from Ebay. I have bought ~15 pipes in the past month from there (all lower end estates, Dr. Grabow, Kaywoodie) for nice and cheap and have had great communication with the sellers by being selective in who I buy from.

Just my :2. Hopefully you can get the situation worked out with this seller. Good luck!


----------



## jbennin314 (Jul 30, 2008)

Geez Professor,

It pains me to hear stories like that. I sell on Ebay and when there is a problem we bend over backwards. I had one case that the customer said it never arrived. Fedex left it at the door. It could have been stolen. There was no way to verify. I gave him his money back. Like Morefifemusicanyone says don't let that scare you away. The majority are good people. 
Jimp
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/member.php?u=12214


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks like you already left positive feedback on the date of sale. You shouldn't do that until the item has arrived. Looks like he also left feedback for you six days after the date of sale which could be an indicator that perhaps he had something going on during that week. Seller also ships First Class which is sometimes pretty slow. I say be patient. If you don't have it in 3 or 4 weeks then its ok to get worked up but until then any number of variables could be the cause.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

WTF............!?!? Dude, what gives? Professor Mike, why would you leave feedback on an item you haven't even received yet? You very well could be screwed without any recourse. Why should he mail you the pipe when he has your money and you've gave him glowing praise? 

Here's a word to others out there like Mike here. Stay away from eBay. It's obviously more complicated than your skill level can manage.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

parris001 said:


> WTF............!?!? Dude, what gives? ....
> 
> *Here's a word to others out there like Mike here. Stay away from eBay. It's obviously more complicated than your skill level can manage.*


A little harsh don't you think? No need to rub salt in the guys wounds. :2


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

parris001 said:


> Here's a word to others out there like Mike here. Stay away from eBay. It's obviously more complicated than your skill level can manage.


umm...that's sorta a crappy way to put it-i think he posted looking for suggestions, not putdowns-maybe that floats over on the cigar side, but not here-i was taught if ya don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything

sorry for the threadjack OP-luckily you paid w/PPP, they usually side w/the buyer in these situations-if you had received a better response from the seller, i woulda said to wait a bit, but considering how they responded, i think you're justified in your actions-i hope everything works out in the end

i made what some would consider stupid mistakes when i started bidding on the bay, big deal-i learned from 'em just like many others have-shoot man, it's not like ya ran over the neighbor's dog-looking for sellers w/more transactions & checking out their feedback are good suggestions, sometimes buyers would leave a "+" but leave a negative comment so it's worth reading-i keep track of sellers that've done right by me so i can buy from them again-it's sorta hit & miss at 1st, & it's easy to get caught up in the rush of finding something you like at a decent price


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Parris's response was way out of line. Spend some more time around the pipe forum and see how things are done. Respect is still alive and well areound here and responses like that are not looked very well upon.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

If you look at his last 3 sales, his feedback was left a month after the item ended. That is not a good sign.:hn


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it. I have been on ebay for 7 years and have never been screwed once... but in the same breath never had something shipped to me that fast... I have had to wait months but if the seller has good feedback then your shouldn't worry. I would leave some more time and it should figure its self out. :2


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

parris001 said:


> WTF............!?!? Dude, what gives? Professor Mike, why would you leave feedback on an item you haven't even received yet? You very well could be screwed without any recourse. Why should he mail you the pipe when he has your money and you've gave him glowing praise?
> 
> Here's a word to others out there like Mike here. Stay away from eBay. It's obviously more complicated than your skill level can manage.






wharfrathoss said:


> i was taught if ya don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything


Me too!

I think you can get the seller's number...I remember calling a vendor once about an order. I think it was E-Bay Express though.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

O-Danger said:


> I wouldn't worry about it. I have been on ebay for 7 years and have never been screwed once.


Less Ebay, more dating.

:tu


----------



## O-Danger (Apr 26, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Less Ebay, more dating.
> 
> :tu


:r HAHAHA nice:hn


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

most people on ebay are good honest people, it is few and far between that you'll come across an a**hole, so long as you are diligent in conducting your pre purchase review of the seller ie; feedback (read the actual notes don't just look at the number, a great way of knowing if the seller is known for slow shipping or if they are the non responsive type.) always refer to their return ppolicy especially if it is not clearly listed....in short if they don't deliver and cannot furnish solid proof then you are in the clear and will get you money or pipe.

Good Luck!


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

I hate to say it but SHIT HAPPENS. Just chill out for a couple of days and see what happens.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

I usually wait up to two weeks. But that is also because I live in Canada. If his feedback is good I doubt he would try to screw you over. Hope your issue gets resolved, gl.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

parris001 said:


> WTF............!?!? Dude, what gives? Professor Mike, why would you leave feedback on an item you haven't even received yet? You very well could be screwed without any recourse. Why should he mail you the pipe when he has your money and you've gave him glowing praise?
> 
> Here's a word to others out there like Mike here. Stay away from eBay. It's obviously more complicated than your skill level can manage.


Okay. apologies for the earlier post. I'm just one of those persons that does a lot of business on eBay without any problems. Professor Mike, I am sorry. I was unnecessarily rough on you.

Good news is, the guy likely isn't going to screw you. He hasn't made a habit of shafting customers and I doubt you're going to be the first (although you left yourself wide open for it, sorry).


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

parris001 said:


> WTF............!?!? Dude, what gives? Professor Mike, why would you leave feedback on an item you haven't even received yet? You very well could be screwed without any recourse. Why should he mail you the pipe when he has your money and you've gave him glowing praise?
> 
> Here's a word to others out there like Mike here. Stay away from eBay. It's obviously more complicated than your skill level can manage.


Well said !


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

At least you got your money back with ******. I would always ensure my payments with either ****** for use a credit card that will ensure you in case of a fraudulent purchase. This way you can always dispute the charge if you don't get your purchase.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

parris001 said:


> Okay. apologies for the earlier post. I'm just one of those persons that does a lot of business on eBay without any problems. Professor Mike, I am sorry. I was unnecessarily rough on you.
> 
> Good news is, the guy likely isn't going to screw you. He hasn't made a habit of shafting customers and I doubt you're going to be the first (although you left yourself wide open for it, sorry).


Parris:
You are absolutely right. I should not have left a positive feedback until I recieved the pipe. My only defense is that I'm somewhat new to ebay buying. I left the feedback just trying to be nice. I was so happy to find this type of pipe that I had been searching for for quite sometime. I had a laps in good judgement. Your admonishment is taken in the spirit it was given,so I'll not do it again. I promise. In any event I have good news of a sort. After several e-mails to the seller I recieved a reply today 29-Oct-2008 @10:05 hrs CDT. Seller advises that the pipe was sent via first class mail USPS on 25-Oct-2008 and to advise him when the item was in my possession.. Thanks to all of you for your assistance,advise,comments,etc. They are the very reason that I love this particular forum and its members. Again Thanks to all for your kindness.

Kindest Reguards
Mike


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Professor Mike said:


> Parris:
> You are absolutely right. I should not have left a positive feedback until I recieved the pipe. My only defense is that I'm somewhat new to ebay buying. I left the feedback just trying to be nice. I was so happy to find this type of pipe that I had been searching for for quite sometime. I had a laps in good judgement. Your admonishment is taken in the spirit it was given,so I'll not do it again. I promise. In any event I have good news of a sort. After several e-mails to the seller I recieved a reply today 29-Oct-2008 @10:05 hrs CDT. Seller advises that the pipe was sent via first class mail USPS on 25-Oct-2008 and to advise him when the item was in my possession.. Thanks to all of you for your assistance,advise,comments,etc. They are the very reason that I love this particular forum and its members. Again Thanks to all for your kindness.
> 
> Kindest Reguards
> Mike


Good to hear Mike! Chalk another one up to experience. Post pics in the ebay thread when you get it. :tu


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> Good to hear Mike! Chalk another one up to experience. Post pics in the ebay thread when you get it. :tu


 Will do as soon as I recieve it.

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Received the pipe today 31-Oct-08. I'm extremely pleased with it. Needs a little cleaning,but thats no problem. I'll take some pics in and post them on this thread. My faith in mankind has been restored. I have subsequently bid on and won a Chaom and a Kirsten and three Savinelli's all of which I have recieved shipping confirmation and tracking numbers.
I promise I will not leave any feedback until I recieve the items. Again thanks to all for your assistance.:tu


Kindest Reguards
Mike
:tpd:


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Professor Mike said:


> Received the pipe today 31-Oct-08. I'm extremely pleased with it. Needs a little cleaning,but thats no problem. I'll take some pics in and post them on this thread. My faith in mankind has been restored. I have subsequently bid on and won a Chaom and a Kirsten and three Savinelli's all of which I have recieved shipping confirmation and tracking numbers.
> I promise I will not leave any feedback until I recieve the items. Again thanks to all for your assistance.:tu
> 
> Kindest Reguards
> ...


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

I know,I know. Give me a couple of days. I need to get my son to help me. I will post some pics.:tu

Thanks
Mikep


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

See? I told you it'd be alright. Glad you're pleased with your purchase.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> See? I told you it'd be alright. Glad you're pleased with your purchase.


 I know. I'm really relieved. It wasn't the possibility of losing the money it was the pipe. $67.00+ shipping isn't going to brake me. This pipe is going to replace my favorite Canadian that I dropped and broke last July. I'm going to have it repaired,but it afforded me an accuse to buy another one.

Thanks
Mike
:tpd:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

So, all's well that ends well.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Did anyone tell you we need pics!!!  (yeah they did)


Glad everything worked out for ya, Mike! :tu


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

I am glad this ended well! I always wonder from the moment the aution is won is this the time I am going to get screwed? 

and yeah, PHOTOS!!! p


----------

